# Cape Town



## sasominaik (May 23, 2011)

Hi All,

I am planning to move to cape town in a couple of months; would highly appreciate the response on the following;

* overall crime situation as compared to other places in RSA. is it safe to live with family?
* rough idea about cost of living
* availability of international schools
* cost of renting a car
* medical insurance cost for a family of 4

regards,
Somi


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

All these issues have been discussed earlier, please go through the threads, use the "search" option.


----------

